# rocket mean hedgehog



## sunquick (Dec 11, 2014)

Hai.. i have male hedgehog age 3month. He always mean and angry.. i have him about a month ago.. and i can not bond with him.. when i try to hold him.. he will make noise and jumping.. i dont know what to do.. he only kind to me when i bath him...and a little while after bath he will turn angry and mean.. i dont know what to do.. can his behavior change??


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, 
Do you know if he is quilling? (losing more than just 1-2 quills a day) Young hedgehogs go through quilling phases which make them uncomfortable and grumpy.

Has he had any falls or potential injuries or sore spots? That can make him grumpy if he is hiding an injury or sore spot. 

If he is just grumpy for no reason, he might just need more time and patience. Some hedgehogs need more time to learn to trust than others. 
Some bonding techniques: 
-Make sure you are handling him every day, for a least 30-60 minutes a day
-Get him out later in the evening and try to make it around the same time everyday
-Have something that smells like you in his cage, such a t-shirt you slept in, or sleep with a piece of fleece in your bed and add it to the cage so he can get use to your scent
-Don't wear heavy scented lotions and perfumes, etc, they rely on scent and that confuses and could scare him
-When you have him out, just let him lay hidden in a blanket or snuggle-bag on your lap and leave him alone like that until he starts warming up to you
-Talk to him so he learns your voice

Good luck!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

There is no such thing as a mean hedgehog. Most of them take about half a year to really warm up to anyone. You NEED to be patient. I have had Pepper since October and she still huffs at me. But she is better now than she was a couple weeks ago.


----------

